# Pittsburgh / Allegheny, PA: Seeking Game



## Cryptos (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm looking for the chance to play with a group in my area.  I live on the western side of Pittsburgh.  I would prefer to be a player initially, but would consider DMing.  _The only limitation on DMing would be that I couldn't host, as I have a small apartment.  I'm likewise limited in terms of playing with a group online in that my ability to connect to the internet is not always reliable on a day-to-day basis at this time._

I'm primarily interested in D&D 4th Edition, Mutants and Masterminds, or new World of Darkness but would consider other games.  I also have d20 Modern / Future, Hero System 5th edition, Paranoia, SW Revised (and my own personal system I've been developing for d20 Future called d20 Force), and several older systems.

Playstyle probably lends itself to about 60%-50% Exploration / 40%-50% Action.  If the mix includes more action than just swingy combat, more cinematic-type action, it can swing higher in that direction although I always appreciate the option for creative problem solving.

I can be flexible in what I'm willing to play, in terms of game and character.  I tend to favor characters that follow a concept and provide options in terms of skill and power rather than characters min/maxed in one area.  

Generally available on the weekends, weekday work schedule extends into the early evenings currently but I may be getting an earlier shift.


----------

